#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  龍族的天空板主申請

## 雷德托爾

我是龍 對龍族的事有很大的熱情

對於樂園裡的龍版 無龍管理 

我想狼王一定是有所顧慮

可能是怕 多了一個種族的管理者

就會有其他種族發出反應 希望也能成立他那個種族的版

這樣樂園不同種族的管理員就會越來越多

可能會使樂園變得更混亂之類的


不過有心想治理好同種族的領導者也逐漸在萌芽

他們不希望有相同嗜好的同胞們分東離西

以樂園而言 龍和獅(大貓)算是數量次於狼的部落

而這兩個部落有自己的空間

卻沒有領導他們的族長

或許\r

是不是能給個機會 讓想治理自己同族的族群

能推選出一位有能力的領導者呢?


在此我也要毛遂自薦一下

我很想 讓龍族再次活耀在華人獸界舞臺上

讓龍族的榮耀能延續下去

我也當過龍族論壇的版主

對於管理 算是小有認知

而前兩任龍王 他們治理的優點和缺點

也學到了很多 

或許我有機會接任他們 讓龍族能繼續延續下去


如果可以

我想在樂園 創立龍族專屬家族 將龍族集合起來

再來是龍族M群 讓同是龍族 龍人 或是喜歡龍的同好 都能參予聊天

當然

我不希望 再次看到因為"某獸""某龍"而使一個族群分散的事情發生

更不希望在族群中出現這種特立獨行 挑撥離監 使龍族出現內鬨的族人或暴君存在


這個提議 可以給狼王作個考量

也請狼王三思 謝謝

----------


## 狼王白牙

歡迎雷德托爾的上任，龍族版管理員位子之所以一直空著的主因
是因為一直沒有出現適任者的緣故，也許是我要求比較高
希望版主回文更多一些

不過既然連這篇上任申請都寫得如此誠懇
雷德托爾本身有在創作繪圖，以及對於龍迷應該比較了解
那麼就歡迎來做做看版主

----------


## 龍龍

恭喜呀~雷德托爾~

當上龍版,版主啦~ 要加油唷!
XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

----------

